# AEROCYCLE Sunday at Cyclone Coasters - A tribute ride for Tony Henkels



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2015)

The Cyclone Coasters ride and also the little swap meet is this Sunday. Someone mentioned bringing an Aerocycle in honor of Tony Henkels, and I think that's a fine idea! Tony was a dear friend and we lost him last month... he was a pioneer in vintage balloon tire Schwinns. 

My sincerest thanks to Walt for posting this auction on ebay to advertise the ride:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...is-Sun-Pike-Cafe-Long-Beach-Ca-/121774699477?

I will be there on Tony Henkels' actual Aerocycle, I hope anyone who has an Aerocycle will show, and if you don't have one please bring your favorite Schwinn? Tony was a Schwinn nut and it would make him very happy to see a ride in his honor. 

Hope to see you there... please be sure to come up and say hi if you see me, I'll be on the restored Aerocycle with the REALLY loud horn. ;o)

Justin P. Balloonatic


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 1, 2015)

I did not have the pleasure to know Tony but I would like to offer my condolences to all his friends and family. Unfortunately I live to far away to attend but will be there in spirit with my Aerocycle.


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Would love to see photos of the Areocycle line up.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2015)

*Women of Aviation*

Here is a sneak peak of what I will be bringing.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

The ladies Aerocycle is fabulous, Joe.
You're a genius!
I'll be bringing my 1934 Streamline Aerocycle.
I hope that this becomes the type of gathering we've all talked about.
Tony Henkels will be smiling from Heaven if a bunch of Aerocycles turnout in his honor.
How cool is that?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's that cool picture that Walt posted on the e bay forum.
Our gang for sure!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Here's that cool picture that Walt posted on the e bay forum.
> Our gang for sure!
> 
> 
> ...




Those guys have impeccable taste. Joe, just when we've thought we've seen the best of your creations with the radicial engines and fender planes, you continue to wow us! Killer girls aerocycle project. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow Marty!! I can't wait to see your Aerocycle!! Thanks man I love bicycle projects.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome! I'm really looking forward to seeing as many Aerocycles as possible, and Joe, your girls Aero is genius! I love it. 

aasmitty757 & cyclingday, I love that you posted your Aerocycles in honor of Tony, that rocks! Tony would be so happy. One of the bike guys that knew Tony said of him "he was of the generation that made everyone around him a better person" and that says it beautifully about Tony. He was that guy; never in competition with anyone, and always appreciative of whatever anyone else had... and always willing to help. That is the essence of the CABE membership to me. He was a true, old school bike guy from So. Cal who simply loved vintage Schwinns, vintage Lincolns, MGs (TDs) and Jags. When he passed he was building a "hot dog" prewar Motorbike rider, tank only with no fenders with 5 speed to cruise around on.. at 87 years old! You gotta love it!

Let's give Tony a send off befitting the guy he was.... get your horns working!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's a picture of a couple of guys I ran into with a neat old truck with an Aerocycle in the back.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

